# Small Business: Immigrants setting up shop in NZ



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

The NZ Herald has had several articles recently on this topic; this one has info and a series of links for people looking at small business options:

Small Business: Immigrants setting up shop in NZ

including:



> Some useful links for entrepreneurial immigrants, recommended by Mary Dawson, Chief Executive,Auckland Regional Migrant Services:
> 
> There are a number of articles and reports issued by the *Integration of Migrants Programme* led by Massey University.These include reports related to Chinese, South African, Korean, British and Indian business owners, looking at their experiences, issues and barriers.
> 
> ...


and a couple more stories on individuals

Small Business migrants: Yuri Volna

Small Business migrants: Lee Chang Woo - Wok N Noodle


----------

